# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Чай или ''нечай'?

## Asteriks

*В природе существует множество трав и растений, из которых можно приготовить чудесный напиток, не уступающий по вкусу и ценности чаю. Такие напитки называются "нечай". Так кто что пьёт? Чай или "нечай"? Поделитесь секретами вашего оригинального "нечая". Ну, и про любимый сорт чая не забудьте написать!*

----------


## Asteriks

Заваривать можно очень многое, и обилие экзотических чаёв, появившихся в продаже за последние годы, только подтверждает это. В Южной Америке коренные жители тысячелетиями делали напиток мате или заваривали листья коки и совершенно не знали классического чая. В Африке с древнейших времён были популярны лепестки суданской розы (каркаде) или ройбос, приготовленный из ветвей и побегов красного африканского кустарника. А чего стоят *мята, шалфей, зверобой, иван-чай* и тысячи других трав, собираемых на территории России и Крыма и входящих в составы многочисленных фиточаёв. Практически любая полезная травка может быть высушена и заварена как чай, это настолько расширяет возможности вкусовых открытий, что воображение рисует самые радужные картины. Вместе со вкусом такие чаи несут в себе огромное количество витаминов, минералов и разнообразных элементов из разных уголков нашей планеты, которые, соединяясь в нашем организме, образуют полное и гармоничное существование вместе с любимыми традиционными напитками.

Лично я завариваю липу, мяту и зверобой. Но нету у меня хорошего рецепта их заваривания. Залью кипятком да и всё!

*Гибискус (Суданская роза) - кто любит чай "КАРКАДЕ"?*
Каркаде готовится обычным способом - листья розы (2 чайные ложки на 150 мл) заваривают в течение 3-5 минут. Очень важно использовать самую мягкую воду из возможных и фарфоровую или стеклянную посуду. Ни в коем случае нельзя заваривать в металлическом чайнике – при соприкосновении с металлом, каркаде буреет и приобретает зеленоватый оттенок. Признаком высокого качества и правильного приготовления напитка является сладковатый вкус. Каркаде можно пить и холодным, для этого достаточно охладить готовый напиток и добавить в напиток кусочки льда. Есть и более долгий способ приготовления холодного каркаде. Возьмите нужное количество лепестков и залейте холодной водой на 8 часов. Очень удобно делать такой чай на ночь в сильную жару – проснувшись утром, можно сразу попить сладко-кислого освежающего каркаде.

Чай из лепестков гибискуса, то есть каркаде, очень полезен. Вещества-антоцианы, которые и вызывают окрашивание лепестков в красный цвет, обладают повышенной P-витаминной активностью, за счет чего укрепляют стенки сосудов и регулируют кровяное давление (при этом горячий каркаде повышает, а холодный понижает давление). Этот чай обладает мочегонным и спазмолитическим действием. Содержащееся в лепестках гибискуса вещество кверцитин усиливает действие антоцианов, и вместе они способствуют очищению организма от продуктов обмена веществ. Улучшается выработка желчи и укрепляется защита печени от неблагоприятных воздействий, усиливается метаболизм. Чай каркаде может применяться как средство от паразитов. При обилии всевозможных кислот, каркаде лишён щавелевой кислоты, что позволяет пить его людям с почечными болезнями. Можно съедать и размокшие при заваривании цветы гибискуса. В лепестках полезных веществ не меньше чем в отваре, а их вкус приятен и нежен. В размоченных лепестках содержится от 7,5 до 9,5% белка, в составе которого 13 аминокислот, с шестью незаменимыми. Кроме всего, в гибискусе содержится 2,4% пектина, который способствует выведению тяжёлых металлов и выделению из кишечника токсинов.

Египет. Рынок чая. Каркаде.

----------


## Sanych

Я люблю каркаде. А летом классно его заварить без сахара, охладить и пить в жару.

----------


## Alex

*Травяной чай из своего сада и лесной опушки*
Чаи из трав вкусны, ароматны, полезны. В зависимости от использованных  растений, они тонизируют, успокаивают, снимают стресс,  поднимают настроение и даже способны разогнать зимнюю тоску. Травяные чаи содержат минимум калорий и естественным образом лишены кофеина. К тому же, заготовить травяные сборы для чая летом в своем саду совсем не сложно. 
Вкусные и ароматные травяные чаи можно приготовить из листьев и плодов земляники, малины, черники, брусники, клюквы, иван-чая (кипрея), веточек вереска и многих других садовых и лесных растений. Чтобы придать травяному чаю характерный для базового растения изысканный аромат, листья не достаточно просто подсушить. Их требуется подготовить по всем правилам, как делают настоящий черный чай. Однако просто подсушенные на воздухе листья впоследствии придадут чаю запах "веника" или сена. Чтобы этого избежать, следует заготавливать садовые и лесные травы в четыре этапа.

*1. Завяливание*
Собранные листья раскладывают в тени слоем не толще пяти сантиметров на несколько часов, пока они не подвялятся. Обратите внимание, что слой листьев не должен быть слишком тонким, иначе они начнут сохнуть и станут ломкими.

*2. Скручивание*
Подвяленные листья нужно перемять, для этого их скручивают между ладонями. При промышленном производстве чая листья прокатываются между металлических трубочек.

*3. Ферментация*
Скрученные листья насыпают слоем в пять сантиметров в деревянные ящики, накрывают мокрой тканью и оставляют на 6-10 часов в теплом помещении с температурой 26 градусов. Для ферментации удобно использовать йогуртницу, бойлерную комнату, теплую влажную душевую или даже остывающую духовку. У меня получился интересный опыт с яблочной кожурой. Я решил посушить оставшуюся от яблочной начинки кожуру в остывающей духовке, но, видимо, духовка уже успела слишком остыть, и сочные шкурки не просохли, а заферментировались. Из них получился кисловатый чай с выраженным запахом печеного яблока.
*
4. Сушка*
Потемневшие в процессе ферментации листья высушивают при температуре около 100 градусов.

Для кипрейного чая, который также называют капорским или копорским, я собирал цветы и верхушки с листьями иван-чая (Chamaenerion angustifolium). Моя идея заключалась в том, что цветущее растение всю силу отдает в цвет, а то, на котором уже успели завязаться семена, в первую очередь "вкладывается" в них. Поэтому цветы и листья я собирал с разных растений. Цветы - вся цветущая верхушка с максимально раскрывшимися бутонами и без плодов. Листья - верхушка не цветущих растений примерно до пятого взрослого листа. Цветы я просто сушил, а затем смешивал их с ферментированными листьями. Внешне и по вкусу чай похож на листовой зеленый, но имеет свой, особенный привкус. Со временем привкус становится нежнее. Молодые побеги кипрея можно собирать в мае, а цветы - с июля по сентябрь.

Земляничные листья можно собирать все лето, но лучше всего заготавливать зрелые, начинающие краснеть листья в августе и сентябре. Листья брусники и черники собирают с мая по июль, а листья и цветки вереска в июле-августе. Брусничный чай помогает при ревматизме, черничный пьют для закрепления желудка, а земляничный и вересковый от каменной болезни.

*Наслаждаясь травяными чаями, следует всегда помнить, что многие растения являются лекарствами.* 

*Тонизирующий чай*
Смешайте три части черного чая, две части измельченных плодов шиповника и одну часть листьев мелис*сы. Десертную ложку смеси заварите стаканом кипятка, настаивайте 10 минут. Пейте 1-2 стакана в день,

*Общеукрепляющий чай*
Чайную ложку смеси из 5 частей черного чая и по одной части листьев мать-и-мачехи, зверобоя, душицы, мяты, кукурузных рыльцев, цветков липы, измельченных плодов шиповника заварите стаканом кипятка, затем добавьте по щепотке листьев эвкалипта и корневища валерианы с корнями. Настаивайте 20 минут, Пейте с медом перед завтраком.

*Лавренов Г.В. Лечение чаем*

----------


## Asteriks

Доказано: 2 чашки зелёного чая в день заменяют лечебное действие 5 луковиц, 5 яблок и 8 апельсинов.  Вычитала в газете СБ за 17 апреля 2009 года. Вот так вот. 
Я пью "Tess" зелёный с лимоном.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

О каркадэ...люблю его,хотя к сожалению давно не пью,как-то наш покупала белорусский вроде или российский,вобщем-ерунда,перешла давно на зелёный чай.В данный момент-гринфилд
нечай? гм...не пробовала экспериментировать,могу ромашковый выпить,из зверобоя для желудка

----------


## Marusja

о каркадэ:
Интересной особенностью напитка является то, что в горячем виде он повышает артериальное давление, а в холодном понижает давление.
мой любимый:
Ройбос – краснокустарниковый чай, иногда его называют бушменским чаем. В сухом виде ройбос имеет вид красно-бурых щепочек-иголочек, отливающих блеском отполированной древесины. Будучи заваренным, превращается в освежающее питье с чрезвычайно приятным, легким и мягким вкусом. Этим напитком можно удивить гостей, особенно летом. Ройбос лучше заваривать и подавать в прозрачной посуде – и цвет и процесс заваривания этого напитка весьма привлекательны. Ройбос часто бывает ароматизирован ванилью. Заваривать чай можно до трех раз, вкус последующих завариваний не уступает первому. Заваренный чай обладает сладковатым вкусом, поэтому излишне добавлять в него сахар или мед.





> ну и популярные рецепты чаев в наших широтах:
> Чай из лепестков шиповника
> В чайник опустить лепестки шиповника, залить кипятком и настаивать 5 минут. 
> Ингредиенты:
> 1 столовая ложка сухих лепестков шиповника 
> 200 мл воды
> 
> 
> Чай из плодов шиповника
> ...

----------


## Asteriks

Купила чай Jaf, смесь зелёного и чёрного. И задумалась: зелёный заваривают не кипятком, а чёрный кипятком. Как тут быть? Завариваю не кипятком, потому что жалею зелёный) Может, по другому как надо?

----------


## Akasey

перебрать, и заварить по отдельности, а потом смешать

----------


## BiZ111

Пью только чёрный мелко и крупнолистовой чай. Другие напитки, приготовленные из травы тоже считаю ЧАЕМ

----------


## Alex

> Другие напитки, приготовленные из травы тоже считаю ЧАЕМ


Это настои и звать их чаем было бы не верно

----------


## BiZ111

> Это настои и звать их чаем было бы не верно


Ну, знаешь, 3 млрд человек называют любой копировальный аппарат "Ксероксом", а любой внедорожник "Джипом", и нормально живут, хоть это всё название конкретных фирм, а не оборудования 

А вот чем отличается настой от чая? К примеру, от зелёного

----------


## Irina

> А вот чем отличается настой от чая? К примеру, от зелёного


Зелёный чай это фактически тот же, что и черный, просто листья  по другому обработаны, а собраны с одних и тех же кустов . А настой делается из растений не имеющих ничего общего с чайными кустами и как правило не содержащими кофеина.

----------


## BiZ111

Ира, а в Беларуси можно вырастить чай?  Скажем, на даче, без спец. ламп и прочего оборудования

----------


## Irina

> в Беларуси можно вырастить чай?


Я думаю нет. Ведь даже в Украине или Молдавии его не выращивают. А климат там на порядок теплее. Самое "северное" место в бывшем СССР для его выращивания был Краснодарский край.

----------


## BiZ111

А какой ваш любимый чай? 
У нас в магазинах есть чайный напиток? Может попробую...Где-нить в центре. В ЕвроОпте есть? Или в любых магазинчиках/ларьках? Названия, Ира, названия! Время - деньги! ))

----------


## HARON

Нормальный чай и стоит "нормально"!

----------


## Irina

У меня любимый китайский. Перевода на русский у него нет. Чай скручен жгутиком, а в чашке разворачивается и принимает форму цветка. Коробку описывать бесполезно, я его на базаре в ларьке одном покупаю, в котором экзотику разную продают. Да я по жизни в основном кофе пью)))

----------


## Alex



----------


## elka

Чайный настой и чай, это одно и тоже!!!

----------


## elka

есть стандарт Британского института по приготовлению чая или типа того , сама проверяла на english находила стандарт,  так там применяется слово настой. Это точно!

----------


## Sanych

> Это точно


 что скрытая реклама, вот это точно

----------


## elka

> что скрытая реклама, вот это точно


реклама чего??? слова настой или британских стандартов???
------------------------------------------------------------
для администратора: карта не есть местность!

----------


## Irina

Сайт был указан, можно как рекламу это рассмотреть, так что сообщение подчистили немножко

----------


## Sanych

Там была указана полная ссылка на сайт, на котором нет общих данных, а конкретная торговая марка. Перечитайте правила форума!

----------


## Irina

*Название «матэ» слышали практически все, но попробовать заваренный по всем правилам латиноамериканский напиток довелось не каждому.*

Насыщенный травяной аромат матэ и тонизирующий сладко-горький вкус напитка - российские любители чая сумели оценить сравнительно недавно.

Матэ уникален тем, что при каждой новой заварке его вкус меняется и с каждым разом в нем раскрываются новые нотки. Если зеленый чай во время чайной церемонии заваривают в среднем от 3 до 7 раз, то матэ выдерживает целых 8 заварок: так долго в нем сохраняется удивительный вкус и аромат.Что такое матэ?

Напиток матэ, который называют еще «парагвайским чаем», «бразильский чаем» и «чаем инков», на самом деле не имеет никакого отношения к настоящему чаю. Его получают из сухих листьев и веток тропического растения йерба матэ, или говоря языком ботаников, Ilex Paraguariensis.

Вечнозеленое растение Ilex Paraguariensis - небольшое дерево, внешне похожее на русскую иву - с более насыщенным зеленым цветом листьев. Когда-то это дерево было дикорастущим: «на свободе» оно могло вырасти до 15-16 метров. Йерба матэ, которое сегодня выращивается на плантациях, живет около 25 лет, а в высоту достигает всего полутора-двух метров. Первый урожай йерба матэ собирают только через 5 лет после посадки. Для «чая инков» срывают не только верхние листочки и почку, как для обычного чая, а весь побег целиком. Ведь именно в веточках парагвайского падуба сконцентрированы самые полезные вещества, которыми богат напиток матэ.«Ты меня уважаешь?»

Для аргентинцев и бразильцев ритуал пития матэ - это священное действо, которое длится в среднем от полутора до двух часов. Матэ подают и на деловых встречах, и на дипломатических приемах, и на светских вечеринках, причем отказ от участия в ритуале считается крайне невежливым поступком: инициаторы матэпития могут воспринять отказ как оскорбление. Матэ проник в латиноамериканскую культуру настолько глубоко, что люди просто не представляют себе жизни без этого напитка. Говорят, если аргентинцу нужно выходить из дома в 6 часов утра, он встанет ночью, чтобы иметь хотя бы полтора часа на неторопливое потягивание матэ.

В латиноамериканских странах этот напиток считается символом общения и отдыха, а вкус его был неоднократно воспет всемирно известными писателями, такими как Хулио Кортасар, Хорхе Луис Борхес и Эрнест Хемингуэй.Культура матэ

Пить матэ полагается только из калабаса - небольшого сосуда из тыквы. Будучи «живым» природным материалом, тыква «дышит», обеспечивая оптимальную температуру заваривания напитка и помогая его вкусу полностью раскрыться. Но это не единственная причина, по которой используют тыквенные сосуды, - истинные ценители «чая инков» убеждены, что посуда для подачи этого напитка должна обладать особой, живой энергетикой.

Существуют два основных способа приготовления классического матэ - сладкий (с сахаром или медом) и горький. Считается, что горький матэ - это напиток мужчин, а сладкий чаще пьют женщины и дети. Впрочем, рецептов приготовления «чая инков» существует огромное множество. В него можно добавлять апельсиновый или грейпфрутовый сок, лимон, листья мяты, молоко и все, что подскажет фантазия. Если йерба матэ залить холодной водой, получится напиток под названием «терере». Кроме того, матэ может быть «вареным» (сухая заварка засыпается в кипящую воду и варится пару минут).Напиток настоящих мачо

Практически про каждый напиток можно сказать: он и полезен и вреден одновременно. Даже зеленый чай, о пользе которого знают все, содержит в себе большое количество кофеина - а значит, в больших количествах он противопоказан. Поразительно, но матэ, судя по всему, является исключением. Кофеина в нем практически нет, зато есть матеин - уникальное стимулирующее вещество, во многом сходное с кофеином, но с более мягким действием. Матэ не вызывает привыкания, более того он может помочь избавиться от кофеиновой зависимости. В отличие от большинства стимуляторов нервной системы, матэ увеличивает не энергорасход, а энергопотребление клеток. Это уникальный природный энергетик, способный вернуть силы любому «доброму молодцу».

В напитке инков содержится 196 различных витаминов и минеральных веществ - а это даже больше, чем в зеленом чае! При этом прилив бодрости, который испытывают после употребления матэ, может длиться целых 8-10 часов.

Именно по этой причине напиток уже давно распробовали спортсмены, многие из них уверены, что матэ может держать организм в тонусе лучше, чем любые спортивные коктейли.

Матэ активно используется как стимулятор мужской потенции. Благодаря высокому содержанию витамина Е, он не только усиливает кровообращение в органах малого таза, но восстанавливает обменные процессы в них. Это обеспечивает длительный терапевтический эффект. В отличие от «Виагры» у матэ нет выраженных побочных эффектов. По некоторым данным, этот напиток увеличивает выработку тестостерона у мужчин.

Возможно, именно благодаря традиции употребления матэ в больших количествах бразильские мужчины, по данным опроса, проведенного среди женщин 23 стран мира, были признаны самыми сексуальными.Сила матэ - сила здоровья

Матэ - это настоящий целебный эликсир. При гепертонии он способствует понижению давления, при гипотонии - повышает его. Особенно полезен напиток после стресса и физических нагрузок - он помогает обрести «второе дыхание».

В период болезни «чай инков» повышает защитные силы организма и способствует быстрому выздоровлению. Матэ считается незаменимым средством при борьбе с лишним весом - он практически не содержит калорий, но при этом прекрасно подавляет чувство голода. Недаром индейцам гуарани этот напиток месяцами заменял хлеб и овощи.

А еще матэ - это бодрящий глоток культуры другой страны. Здорово, когда этот глоток - полезен и приятен на вкус.

----------


## Sanych

Хорошая наверное штука, жаль не пробовал ни разу.

----------


## Irina

Мало того, что хорошая, матэ ещё и очень вкусная штука.

----------


## Sanych

> Насыщенный травяной аромат матэ и тонизирующий сладко-горький вкус напитка - российские любители чая сумели оценить сравнительно недавно.


Возможно и мы скоро оценим.

----------


## Irina

Саныч так он продаётся везде - просто спроси))

----------


## Кефир

Я для похудения пью китайский зеленый Мао Фэн от РЧФ. Поскольку при диете его пить ведрами надо, то я выбрала самый вкусный и недорогой. Очень хорошо работает чаек

----------


## Sanych

Спорный вопрос. Лучше всего простая отстаявшаяся вода. Чай в излишних кол-вах приводит к обезвоживанию организма, а это потеря воды в клетках, костях, и кишечнике. И в лёгких кстати тоже, что услажняет приступы астмы.

----------


## Justin

а я вообще его не пью

----------


## PatR!oT

чай и конечно чай , я приветствую или зеленый или фруктовый ))))

----------


## zaraki

Каркаде холодный да с сахаром ммм..
а чабрецовый что никто не пьет? как-то прям обидно, кипрей с земляникой описали а про самую вкусную травку ни слова =( 
собирать ее тяжеловато но она того стоит

----------


## Sanych

Я по детству чабрец пил, хороший чаек получается. Собирал в пионер-лагере под Борисовом.

----------


## Belov

Мы с женой любим травяной [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] на ночь) Очень вкусно)

----------

